# Bruno ate a glow stick!



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

He started foaming at the mouth and shaking his head, but he seems oknow,after I made him drink water.

Is there anything else I should do? I have no idea if those things are toxic or not.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

call poison control and tell them what happened they will answer questions about dogs and if they tell you to o to the vet. They can find out how toxic it is. Let us know what they say


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

F THAT SH&^%$%^$%^ THEY CHARGE $30 JUST TO ANSWER A QUESTION ON ANIMALS.

I'm going to research online. Check the glowstick company site too.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Called the emergency vet clinic, they said with his size and weight he should be ok,but to watch him. Also i need to find out the brand and what's in it, so I can see if there's anything I can give him just in case.

Man I got all that for free from the vet too....Stupid poison control. I just read it's $60 other places. 
Taking advantage of people.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry I am so late on this but it depends what number you call, there is a free poison control number you just have to find it for your local area I think the national number is the one that costs money.


----------

